# 1996 bayliner trophy cc 19' alarms???



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

i had some problems with an alarm under my center console that stayed on for a long time

today. i have a 115 mercury ob. I checked the oil resevoir and it was full.i pulled the laynard and reset it. i checked to make sure the waterpump was pumping and it was.the alarm appeared to be a black alarm the size of a half-dollar on the left side console wall with a brown wire coming out of it. As soon as i took the boat out of the water and back to my house 1/2 mile away the alarm would not come on again. if anyone has any answers or what they think it might be please let me know

Jeff


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Was the alarm solid or beeping? There is an oil warning module on the same side as the oil tank and below all the other electrical stuff. Sometimes this fails and causes the horn to either solidly sound or beep. There is a sensor in the oil tank that can causeit. The overheat sensor can cause it. Even though you had water flow, theengine may still get hot. Just need to narrow it down. Did the horn sound a few times when the key was turned onbefore and now it does not?


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

the alarm was solid. and the motor has an oil resevoir on it, but the alarm was coming from inside the center console.i think there is a sensor on the outboard as well but it was not going off. I dont know how i would tell if the motor was overheating since i dont have that gauge. Any on the water tips for checking this?yes the horn was solid while i was running from the pass back to navy point. once i trailered it it stopped.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> but the alarm was coming from inside the center console.




That is the noise maker/ alarm. The sensors are on the motor or oil jug. They are what trips the circuit to sound the alarm.



They put it there so you can hear it. If it was under the cowl, you wouldn't hear it at speed.



This is a standard setup for ALL outboards no matter who that manufacture is.



I don't know if this would apply to your Merc or not, but some will sound the alarm if there is water in the fuel.



I'm thinking yours may be to old to have this feature. I'm not a Merc person and can not confirm that.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

No water in fuel sensor on this one.

When the alarm sounds, take the cowling off and put your hand on the head to feel if it is very hot. I have seen the float in the oil tank stick to the bottom in rough water and cause the alarm to sound then unstick once the boat was trailered. It is just a matter of pin pointing the cause.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

i got inside the cc today and looked and there are two small sirens. the one that i thought it was is connected to

an old humminbird depth alarm. I am going to remove that. the other siren is close enough to that one that i didnt notice it.

I assume that one is for the motor. the boat doesn't even have anything humminbird on it so the depth alarm cant be hooked to anything. Thank you for all the advice. i will check the motor if the prob persists for temp.Is there any way i can add a temp. gauge to it and fill the spot were i remove the depth finder??

What do you guys think about removing the resevoir al together and mixing the fuel/oil manually???

And how would that be done??


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

If the alarm was a steady noise then it is an overheat. A pulsating noise would the oil warning. As mentioned before feel the top of the head after it has been running a few minutes and the alarm sounds. If you can hold your hand on the head for a while then it probably isn't getting hot and the sensor is bad. If it is hot, water pump and Thermostat.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

thank you sosmarine.were is the thermostat on that motor?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Sniper Spear-It (7/15/2008)*thank you sosmarine.were is the thermostat on that motor?


Isyour motor the4 cyl 115 Merc Jeff. If so, here is a breakdown image. Thethermostat is part number 34


----------

